
Startup Law Wisdom from Grellas - teachingaway
http://adlervermillion.com/startup-legal-knowledge-on-hacker-news/
======
eitally
Thank you for this. I truly enjoy Grellas' "essays" and having a reference
page with blurbs is extremely handy. :)

~~~
teachingaway
Yeah! And this reference page only collects a small portion of the
comments/essays that I thought would be useful for startups. There are lots
more on big-picture "law and social policy" issues that are also good reads.

------
andrewljohnson
+1 Grellas, he represents both of my companies.

~~~
puppetmaster3
One of mine.

~~~
lanstein
Me

------
rahimnathwani
RSS feed of Grellas' comments:
[http://hn.algolia.com/userfeed/grellas](http://hn.algolia.com/userfeed/grellas)

